# Nochmal Talkline und Dialer



## Anonymous (21 November 2002)

Hallo Leutz,
Ich bin heute zum ersten mal auf euer Forum gestossen, mich ein wenig umgeschaut und habe trotzdem noch ein paar Fragen.
Bisher hat mich die ganze Dialer-Problematik noch nicht interessiert, da ich rein per DSL unterwegs bin und am ISDN Anschluß nur mein Amiga hängt (und für den gibbet IMO keine Dialer).
Anfang des Monats hat sich mein Schwiegervater auch einen Rechner gekauft (so´n Angebots-Komplettpaket). Das Problem: Er hat von Computern so viel Ahnung wie ich vom Eierlegen (nämlich keine). 
Tja, und im Internet war er auch und hat sich prompt mehrere Dialer eingefangen. Heute kam die Rechnung vom BigT und dort stand eine Summe von 900 und ´n paar kleinen Euros von der Fa. Talkline. Ich hatte mir den Rechner letzte Woche angeschaut und die Dialer gefunden und aus bisheriger Unkenntniss gelöscht. Einer hatte sich auch in das Autostartverzeichnis geschrieben. Wie und woher die kamen kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich habe meinem Schiegervater erst mal das Modemkabel aus der TAE-Dose gezogen und ihm gesagt, bis ich mich schlau gemacht habe, surfst du nicht. 
Er will morgen zur Verbraucherzentrale und zu einem Anwalt um sich beraten zu lassen. 
Habt ihr hier evtl. einen Anwalt, der sich damit auskennt, möglichst PLZ-Bereich 46000 (Also Nördliches Ruhrgebiet, Düsseldorf würde auch noch gehen)?
Ausserdem sollte man ja Beweise sichern, Ich habe ja jetzt schon einiges gelöscht. Habe ich trotzdem noch Chancen irgendwas zu finden?
Wie kann ich bei dem Rechner ein Backup oder Image ziehen, mit dem man (vielleicht die Polizei) etwas anfangen kann (WinXP Home)?
Wenn ich dann das Backup habe, kann ich die Platte dann neu formatieren und neu installieren?

Fragen über Fragen und viel Text. Ist normalerweise nicht meine Art, aber ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir.
Antworten evtl. auch an [email protected]
Ich sag schon mal danke 
--
Docki


----------



## technofreak (21 November 2002)

@Docki 

http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/schaden.php 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/faq/faq.html

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/

dort wird ausführlich beschrieben was von eurer Seite getan werden kann. 

Gruß
ww


----------



## Devilfrank (21 November 2002)

Was die Beweissicherung betrifft:
Wenn unter dem XP ein Wiederherstellungszeitpunkt zwischen den Installationen der Dialer und Deinen Löschaktionen vorhanden ist, kannst Du das System wiederherstellen (zumindest die Registry-Einträge).
Wenn nicht, kommt es darauf an, wie gründlich Du beim Löschen warst.


Gruss Frank


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2002)

@technofreak: Die Seiten hab ich mir alle schon angeschaut und zum grössten Teil auch ausgedruckt. Trotzdem Thanxx

@DevilFrank: Tja, wie gründlich war ich? gute Frage. Bei einem oder zweien war eine deinstall-Routine dabei, die anderen habe ich so gelöscht (erst in den Papierkorb und dann diesen geleert). In der Registry habe ich nicht herumgefummelt. Gibt es für XP so ein Undelete Tool, mit dem ich die gelöschten Dateien wiederfinden kann? Ich kenn mich mit XP leider nicht aus. Win98 geht so. Mein Hauptrechner ist mein Amiga. Hab aber genug Wissen um mit Fachbegriffen klarzukommen.


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2002)

Hab gerade mal ein wenig gegoogelt und das Tool PC Inspector File Recovery gefunden. Das werde ich morgen mal testen.


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2002)

Dieses Tool hab ich auch schon verwendet.
Tatsächlich konnte ich einige Dateien wiederherstellen!
Jedoch nicht alle, kommt auch darauf an, ob man nach dem Löschen wieder etwas neues
aufgespielt hat.


----------



## sascha (23 November 2002)

zum thema rechtsanwälte: du findest hier http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Links/links.html eine liste von über 20 anwälten aus dem gesamten bundesgebiet, die sich mit der dialer-problematik befassen, bzw. betroffene vertreten. vielleicht ist einer davon bei dir in der nähe.

cu,

sascha


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2002)

@Sascha:
Thanxx für den Tipp. 2 Rechtsanwälte sind in unserer Nähe


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2002)

bei der Liste mit den Anwälten könnte man noch einen ergänzen: (...) & Kollegen - leider arbeitet der für die Gegenseite!   Und das ist das Problem:  habe mir irgendwann im Juli einen Dialer eingefangen, die REchnung (Netto 25,85€ am 23.7.02) nicht bezahlt, wegen meienr damaligen Unkenntnis den Dialer aber leider ebenfalls gelöscht. Talkline hat daraufhin ne Mahnung geschickt, ich habe geantwortet u.a. mit der Forderung auf Einzelverbindungsnachweis usw. und denen dabei eine Frist von 2 Wochen für eine Antwort gegeben.  Später (weiss nicht mehr wie lang) kam dann eine 2. MAhnung mit der Ankündigung ein Inkassobüro einzuschalten wenn ich bis zum 29.8(?) nicht zahlen würde, eine Woche später eine "Antwort" auf meinen Brief - ein vorgefertigtes Formular (verkürzte Speischerung der Verbindungsdaten..... wie man das aus dem Internet halt schon kennt).    Dann passierte nix mehr........ für lange Zeit........   bis heute - da hab ich (also eigentlich ja mein paps, weil auf den der Anschluss läuft) Post bekommen und zwar von 

               (...) & KOLLEGEN
                    Rechtsanwälte

...text... "unser MAndant hat uns beauftragt, weitere Schritte gegen Sie einzuleiten". Wir geben Ihnen letztmalig die Gelegenheit dies durch ihre Zahlung zu vermeiden.

Hauptforderung        29.99 EUR
.
.
Inkassokosten          17.25 EUR
.
.
7,5/10 Gebühr gem. § 118, Abs. 1 Nr 1 BRAGO      18.75 EUR
.
.
GEsamt                      75.52 EUR

Wir fordern Sie auf...text.....bis 5.12.02...zu überweisen (Rechnung netterweise schon am Blatt dranhängend)...

telefonische Rücksprache richten Sie bitte an Intrum Justitia, Tel. ......

mfg.......


meine Fragen: 
1. Ist das gefährlich?
2. wo kommen die Inkassogebühren her, wenn ich nie mit einer Inkassofirma Kontakt hatte?
3. wenn sie wirklich gerichtlich mahnen sollte - kann ich dann immer noch zahlen bevor es zu eienr Gerichtsverhandlung kommt? wieviel Geld kommt dann noch dazu?
4. kann ich mir irgendwo einen Dialer besorgen? So als "Beweisstück" - muss ja nicht gleich jeder wissen, dass das nicht "meiner" ist....


----------



## crusador (26 November 2002)

hab mich jetzt auch mal registriert - dann hätte ich wenigstens die Fehler noch wegeditieren können.....


----------



## technofreak (26 November 2002)

@crusador

1. Was ist gefährlich?

2. Auch Anwalte können Inkassogebühren erheben.

3. Falls Mahnbescheid käme, kann entweder gezahlt werden oder innerhalb 14 Tagen Widerspruch (ohne Begründung) 
eingelegt werden.
 Dann käme es zu einer normalen Hauptverhandlung , bei der die Gegenseite ihre Forderungen begründen muß.

4 No comment  
Gruß tf


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 November 2002)

das mit den "inkassokosten" ist in der tat etwas seltsam. von talkline selbst dürfen die nicht stammen, weil es sich bei deren bemühung um buchhalterischen aufwand handelt, der nicht in rechnung gestellt werden darf. allenfalls die reinen materialkosten (briefpapier und -marken) dürften erscheinen. wenn du mit keinem inkassounternehmen kontakt hattest, erscheint die position um so seltsamer.
talkline könnte zwar erst ein inkassounternehmen und dann eine anwaltskanzlei mit der beitreibung beauftragen, jedoch dürften gebühren für beide nicht in die rechnung mit einbezogen werden (soweit es das mahnverfahren betrifft).
wie entsteht eigentlich die gesamtforderung von 75,52€? was fehlt denn da noch?

der antrag auf erlass eines mahnbescheides kostet bei deinem streitwert neben formular- und versandkosten 12,50€. so ein ding wird vom gericht auf antrag und ungeprüft versandt und du hättest dann gelegenheit stellung zu nehmen oder kommentarlos zu widersprechen. erst dann entscheidet die gegenseite, ob sie es zu einem verfahren kommen lassen möchte.


----------



## crusador (28 November 2002)

das "ist das gefährlich" war gemeint wie: kann da was schlimmes passieren (Gericht); bisher ist  es ja scheinbar zu keinem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid gekommen - aber bisher hab ich auch noch von keiner Anwaltskanzlei gehört, die für "den Feind" arbeitet

die übrigen Kosten waren:
Hauptforderung 29.99€ (NEtto 25,85€ Brutto 29,99€ seitens TAlkline - was soll das mit dem NEtto und dem Brutto eigentlich?)
Zinsen (basiszins + 5.00% ab 20.8.    wo kriegt man sonst solch günstige Zinsen her? das lohnt ja richtig!  :lol: ) 0.66€
Mahnspesen (ich glaub auch seitens TAlkline) 2.50€
dann halt die Inkassokosten
Kontoführungskosten 3.00€
Porto des Inkassounternehmens 0.56€
dann das mit dem BRAGO         (WAS IST DAS?)
und noch Auslagenpauschale gem § 26 BRAGO

und das macht zusammen 75.52€


----------



## crusador (28 November 2002)

@technofreak: zu 4.    ok, legal wäre es nicht gerade, aber was die machen ist ja wohl auch nicht legal - man würde sie nur mit ihren eigenen Waffen schlagen

weil so wie ich da steh werd ich es wohl nicht auf ein Gerichtsverfahren ankommen lassen können


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 November 2002)

brago: bundesrechtsanwaltsgebührenordnung, an die auch inkassounternehmen gebunden sind.



			
				crusador schrieb:
			
		

> 2. wo kommen die Inkassogebühren her, wenn ich nie mit einer Inkassofirma Kontakt hatte?


du hattest wirklich nie mit intrum justitia zu tun? die inkasso- und die kontoführungsgebühren sind nämlich augenscheinlich auf deren mist gewachsen.


----------



## technofreak (28 November 2002)

crusador schrieb:
			
		

> weil so wie ich da steh werd ich es wohl nicht auf ein Gerichtsverfahren ankommen lassen können



Ein Mahnbescheid ist nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen noch sehr selten erfolgt , wenn er 
käme, kann man immer noch überlegen, wie es weitergehen soll.
Gruß
tf


----------



## crusador (29 November 2002)

ich will  mal so sagen: post hab ich von ihnen keine bekommen - und angerufen haben die auch nicht

das wäre ja schon mal gut, wenn ich dann immer noch zahlen kann - mit wieviel mehr Kosten müsste ich denn rechnen (durch den _gerichtlichen_ Mahnbescheid)?    


So wie ich das sehe heisst es also:   risk and fun (wenns denn klappt) und drauf ankommen lassen  :evil: :argl: 


Übrigens mal ein fettes Danke in eure Richtung - wenns das hier nicht gäbe hätte ich wohl direkt bezahlt  (ich hoffe mal es ist gut so, weil wenn ich doch bezahlen muss hätten sich die Kosten ja nur..... vervierfacht  :bigcry: )


----------



## technofreak (29 November 2002)

@crusader

Blick in die Karten des Nachbarn erspart stundenlanges Nachdenken  

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?Id=1183105&t=870187&d=180

Zitat:

Die Inkassogebühren dürfen nicht höher sein als die Rechtsanwaltsgebühren nach der BRAGO.

Bsp. Streitwert bis 300 €. Kosten nach BRAGO für eine volle Gebühr 25 €. Davon eine 8/10 Gebühr = 20 €. Zzgl. Auslagen für Porto und Telefon. Entweder pauschal 15 % der Gebühren (begrenzt auf 20 €) oder Abrechnung nach tatsächlichen Kosten (d.h. für jedes Telefonat /Brief; dies muss bei Bestreiten auchnachgewiesen werden). Zu dieser Summe kommt schließlich noch die MwSt.

Bezüglich der Mahnbescheidgebühren , respektive ev. Prozesskosten muß
ich mich auch erst mal schlau machen.

gruß
tf


----------



## AmiRage (30 November 2002)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Bsp. Streitwert bis 300 €. Kosten nach BRAGO für eine volle Gebühr 25 €. Davon eine 8/10 Gebühr = 20 €.


Das aber auch nur, wenn der Sachverhalt eine eigenständige sachliche/rechtliche Würdigung erfährt, für ein einfaches Schreiben, z.B. eine maschinell erstellte Mahnung, kann eigentlich in diesem Fall nur die Mindestgebühr von 10 EURO (oder 2 Zehntel entsprechend § 120 BRAGO) in Rechnung gestellt werden.


----------



## chimbo (30 November 2002)

*Ich auch!*

Hallo Leute, habe dieses Forum frisch entdeckt, und freue mich darüber 

Ich habe neulich von "(...) & Kollegen" auch eine letztmalige Gelegenheit, weitere Schritte gegen mich, durch meine Zahlung zu vermeiden, bekommen.

Meine Rechnung:
 - 104,97 € Hauptforderungen (anfangs waren das 95,37 €)
 - 6,06 € Zinsen (Basiszins +5% ab 08.03.02)
 - 2,50 € Mahnspesen
 - 23 € Inkassokosten
 - 21 € Kontoführungskosten
 - 0,56 Porto des Inkassounternehmens
 - 18,75 € 7,5/10 Gebühr gem. § 118, Abs. 1 Nr. 1 BRAGO
 - 2.81 €
 - -12.10 € Zahlung.. wurde ausversehen zuviel an die Telekom überwiesen.
======================
Gesamtforderung: 166.55 €


Zum Geschehen: im Januar diesen Jahres sind von unserem Anschluss innerhalb von 1 Minute und 10 Sekunden 3 Anrufe getätigt worden.
Die jeweilige Dauer der Anrufe: 12 Sekunden, 2 Sekunden und 3 Sekunden.
Kosten Pro Anruf: 30,1638 €
Das macht 90,4914 € für 18 Sekunden. :lol: 

Es ist sozusagen keinerlei Leistung von denen erbracht worden, richtig? Wahrscheinlich wurden die Verbindungsversuche aufgrund technischer Mängel abgebrochen. Außerdem kann ich nachweisen, dass wir in der Zeit DSL benutzt haben. Das Modem war nur für den Win-Faxbetrieb angeschlossen.

Kurzum.. ich habe denen schon mehrere Widerspruch-Briefe geschickt. Außerdem habe ich eine Inhaberfeststellung der Nummer machen lassen (0190 030039) Und siehe da:

Sun Infomedia S L
Calle del Ter 27
E-07009 Palma de Mallorca
http://www.suntelecom.es/

Was passiert, wenn ich nicht zahle? Kommen die dann in meine Wohnung, und nehmen Wertgegenstände mit? (Das meine ich übrigens ernst)

Danke,
Chimbo.

edit:Tippfehler


----------



## technofreak (30 November 2002)

*Re: Ich auch!*



			
				chimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Was passiert, wenn ich nicht zahle? Kommen die dan nin meine Wohnung, und nehmen Wertgegenstände mit?


Hi,
Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat. Alles was du bisher erhalten hast, sind private!!! Forderungen. 
Erst wenn ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht käme, würde es zum ersten Mal offiziell.
Wie schon einige Dutzend Mal in diesem Forum erklärt, hättest du dann 14 Tage Zeit, um (ohne jede Begründung)
Widerspruch einzulegen. dann würde es zu einer ordentlichen Hauptverhandlung kommen. 
Dann müßten die Forderungen vor Gericht begründet werden und vor allem welche Leistungen
denn eigentlich erbracht sein sollen , die  diese Forderungen rechtfertigen. 

siehe auch:
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/rechtslage4.htm

Zitat:
Der Netzbetreiber hat also zunächst darzulegen und zu beweisen, daß dem hohen Entgelt eine adäquate Leistung gegenüberstand. Damit ergibt sich eine kuriose Situation: Je dreister der Dialer, desto besser für den Verbraucher!

Also, niemand wird vor der Tür stehen, bevor die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen (von einem Gericht) erfüllt sind.


----------



## chimbo (30 November 2002)

@technofreak

Dankeschön für diese Ausführung.
Es ist sehr beruhigend, dass das erst vor Gericht ernst wird. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Situation (der Dialer) bei mir besonders dreist und absurd ist, so dass ich mich nicht nur nach gesundem Menschenverstand sondern auch juristisch im Recht sehe.
Die Leistung (ob nun erwünscht oder untergejubelt (ich hatte ja eh DSL)), für die Geld verlangt wird, wurde nicht erbracht. Das ist doch ein unschlagbares Argument

Ich werde auf jeden Fall immer vom neusten Stand berichten.

Grüße,
Chimbo.


----------



## crusador (30 November 2002)

mir fällt mal grade so ein:  der Brief von den Anwälten ist nur ne Kopie - und kein einziger Brief war ein Einschreiben......  also müsste ich die ja eigentlich gar nicht beachten?   

@technofreak:
"Bezüglich der Mahnbescheidgebühren , respektive ev. Prozesskosten muß 
ich mich auch erst mal schlau machen. " 
 dann tu das bitte noch rechtzeitig   



danke für den link - wie ich sehe:

Talkline muss, wenn du bei Gericht Widerspruch einlegst, ihre Forderungen 
vor Gericht begründen. Falls du keine Info's von Talkline über deine 
angebliche Verbindung erhalten hast, muss sich Talkline den Vorwurf gefallen 
lassen, warum sie erst vor Gericht die Karten aufdeckt. Wenn Talkline alles 
nachweisen kann, warum dann nicht nach dem ersten Widerspruch, da muss was faul sein.


also dann  :argl:    wünscht mir Glück     (wenn ich nicht doch noch kneif)


----------



## Telecoin.de (1 Dezember 2002)

*Benötige Infos*

Ist es möglich, dass ich diese Papiere als Kopie per Fax oder Mail bekomme?

Fax: 06131-69850-55
Mail: [email protected]

Ich brauche weitere Infos aufgrund einer Auseinandersetzung mit Talkline.


----------



## chimbo (2 Dezember 2002)

Hallo telecoin.de,

ich schicke Ihnen gerne eine Kopie der Papiere zu.

Aber vorher hätte ich da 2 Fragen:
- Wozu brauchen sie diese Papiere?
- Was tun Sie als Technologielieferant dagegen, dass Talkline und deren Handlanger-Briefkastenfirmen Ihre Technologie mißbrauchen (und somit auch in Verruf bringen)?

Gruß,
Chimbo


----------



## Devilfrank (3 Dezember 2002)

Eine interessante Frage...


----------



## Anonymous (4 Dezember 2002)

telecoin, alias pornopapst wird, nachdem er von denen eins auf die mütze gekriegt hat, umtriebig, auch bei den geschädigten, material einsammeln, um sich zu rächen. und dann kommt sein dsl-patent im neuen jahr.  8)


----------



## Anonymous (4 Dezember 2002)

...man redet hier immerhin mit einem Moderator des Jaginforums, da ist schon Stiel angesagt!
Oder was geht ab??? :roll:


----------



## technofreak (4 Dezember 2002)

der wahrsager schrieb:
			
		

> und dann kommt sein dsl-patent im neuen jahr.  8)



Das sogenannte DSL-Patent  hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit DSL zu tun  
Gruß
tf


----------



## technofreak (4 Dezember 2002)

@crusador,

Hier (unverbindlich) die Gebühren für eine Forderung von bis zu 300Euro:

Mahnbescheid: 
Gerichtskosten: 12,50 E
Anwalt 33,35 E 
gesamt: 45,85 

Prozeß erste Instanz: 
Gerichtskosten: 75 E 
Gesamt: incl Anwalt 175,05E , bei zwei Anwälten 275,10E (für beide Parteien)

Dazu können gegebenfalls noch Sachverständigenkosten kommen, die aber nicht vorher zu bestimmen sind. 

Zu beachten, dies gilt jeweils für den Fall des Nachgebens gegenüber den Mahnbescheid 
bzw. Unterliegens im Prozeß.

Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (4 Dezember 2002)

also es drauf ankommen lassen, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Dezember 2002)

ich hätte mich einloggen sollen - naja!    also - drauf ankommen lassen?


----------

